# Process Ending Question



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would like to write a simple Batch file that ends 2 of the services.  I sometimes use my Wireless, and don't need it some days on my desktop PC.  

I want to make a program that basically ends both of these processes that I can click if I want to end it (I am going to map it to a macro key on my G15) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nvm.  Anyone who wants to do similar, here is my code:



> C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskkill.exe /F /IM WMP54Gv4.exe /IM WLService.exe


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cool, now I'll be able to kill off svchost that hogs 22 MBs of RAM!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 22, 2008)

Trust me it's worth it!  The darn wireless was hurting my gaming!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2008)

So after the last "/" in "C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskkill.exe /F /" you simply add the process you want to kill?
for example:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskkill.exe /F /svchost.exe


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 22, 2008)

@PVTCaboose1337, Nice +1

@Error 404, I think you'd better google svchost.exe before you kill it! 

Start here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> @PVTCaboose1337, Nice +1
> 
> @Error 404, I think you'd better google svchost.exe before you kill it!
> 
> Start here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running/



I have 5 svchost processes...  I just made a program...  all of them ended, the PC crashed and I lol'd...  I heard you should try it.  I knew what it would do...  although just shells, they are important...  well enough to crash the computer.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, there are 5: How do I kill the biggest one? It takes up ~22 megs of RAM and I want that freed up.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2008)

why not just disable those services in the services control panel ?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2008)

You probably don't want to be killing your svchost processes. Svchost is a generic process used by programs which call DLLs.

To see what each svchost process is actually running, open a command prompt and type in *tasklist /SVC* and look for the svchost entries.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 24, 2008)

Shame taskmgr.exe doesnt have that service list. Thanks for the tip kreij. Very useful.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> why not just disable those services in the services control panel ?



I just wanted to disable some of the time.  Half the time, I use Wireless, the other half, wired, so it makes sense.


----------

